# Frontosa aggression towards each other



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2012)

Hey Everyone. I purchased a red frontosa about 2 weeks ago. She is around 5". She is timid and doesnt seem to eat much. I have her in a 125g tank with mostly peacocks and haps. She always hides in the caves and seems to rarely come out. Yesterday I picked up another Frontosa off of a local forum that is larger than the one I already had maybe 6". The guy who sold it to me said he was having problems with her being shy aswell. So I figured perfect match. Well as soon as I let the new one out of the bag my shy one came right out of her hidding spot and seemed very intrested in the new one. I thought great she is finally happy. I went to bed and woke up this morning to find my red Frontosa chasing the new one all over the tank and water all over the floor. I quickly filled a large bucket, added an air stone and heater and My red Frontosa. She is on time out now.

So to make a long story short as anyone had issues like this before with frontosas? Do I need a male in their to straighten them out?

I thought maybe if I let the new frontosa get a chance to set up a bit of a territory or get familiar with the tank. Maybe if I re introduce the red one in a few days the problem will be solved? I cant re arrange the rock work. So thats NOT an option.

Any suggestion or ideas would be great

Thanks in advance and happy Fish keeping!


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

how certain are you of the sex?

can you post a picture of your tank, that might help when it comes to discussion of solutions. Are there other fish in the tank? Frontosa are generally kept in small groups, perhaps adding some more may help dissipate the aggression?


----------



## Taratron (Mar 17, 2004)

Did you rearrange the tank at all when you put the new one in? If not, try that, especially during a water change when things are crazy for the fish anyway.

Also you might need to get a few more fronts of the same size. Most fish, unless breeding pairs and even then, don't have a Best Friend system and the dominant one will bully and can kill the sub one. This is why you don't have much success with 2 female bettas together, but 4 or 5 do well; there are enough fish to spread out the aggression, so to speak.


----------

